
Ask HN: Dealing with security concerns for self driving cars? - sorokod
Delegating activity that was once exclusively done by humans to &quot;machines&quot;, exposes a surface of attack that did not exist before.
Just off the top of my head:<p>- there is a long history of countermeasures targeting radar, lidar and other sensors.<p>- with AI&#x2F;ML taking center stage, attacks may be tailored to &quot;confuse&quot; automated decision making.<p>- ?<p>What approaches are taken to mitigate security concerns regarding self driving cars?
======
notjtrig
It's like people throwing bricks at cars on the highway. It's going to happen
so we build fences to keep the cars safe but no one pours buckets of nails
through the fences.

It's a cat and mouse game, but the cat isn't interested. The attackers are
people trying to fool cars in YouTube videos.

Sophisticated methods of hacking a vehicle electronicly do exist, they are
used today to steal cars.

~~~
sorokod
_The attackers are people trying to fool cars in YouTube videos._

That may change really quick once a critical mass of self driving vehicles is
achieved.

 _Sophisticated methods of hacking a vehicle electronicly do exist, they are
used today to steal cars._

The stakes for the owner / driver are quite different.

